# 2016 LBRA Auction Race



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 2016 LBRA bands are now available. They are $20 each or 6 for $100, 12 for $200 with a maximum of 12 bands per loft. There will be a 150 mile training race for the LBRA birds approximately 3 weeks prior to the LBRA race. Which is a week prior to the deadline to activate your birds for the optional breeder high roller which is $50 per bird activated. We aren't sure yet if we will have an option for breeders to activate their birds for a chance to win additional prizes in the training race. If it was up to me I'd have something but the club has to decide and workout the details. 

As of now I've sold just about 300 bands with checks coming in pretty much everyday now. I also have a few local club secretaries selling bands for me but I'm not sure about their sales as of yet and I have somebody who will be selling bands at the Ipigeon.com event they are having in Vagas in a couple weeks. 

I was hoping we'd sell about 500 bands which would give us about the same 40,000 prize pool with less then 2/3rds the birds we had last year when we gave out the free bands and had 800 birds sold. This way it would take some of the workload off the ppl who do all the work. But the way its going we should easily pass 500 bands sold plus with some of the big name guys who've bought bands already this year they should bring the average sale price up which will make the prize pool even bigger.

A list of all birds sold with the handler's contact info will be posted on our website www.LindenhurstHPC.com. The results of the training race and LBRA as well as all the results for the clubs in which the handlers for LBRA fly in will be posted on www.pigeonring.com so you can track your birds progress. Throughout the season.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

To get your bands send a check or money order made out to the Lindenhurst HPC to Walter Cichon 168 Fiddler Pl. West Islip, NY 11795.

If you have any questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My $100 check will be on it's way the first part of the week, 3rd time is the charm.
Dave


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

my $100 will be in the mail next Monday!!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

$60.00 for 3 bands in the mail Feb 1st Walter....Many thanks...Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> $60.00 for 3 bands in the mail Feb 1st Walter....Many thanks...Alamo


Got it today. The bands will be in the mail Monday.


----------



## Abu Muhaymin (Feb 12, 2016)

good luck my friend


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> My $100 check will be on it's way the first part of the week, 3rd time is the charm.
> Dave


Hey Dave,
Did you ever send out that check because it still hasn't gotten here?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

We sold over 150 bands sold at the Ipigeon.com gala to some of the biggest names in the sport. I don't think there's another race where you can compete against all these guys at our price point. 

So as of now between the sales at the Ipigeon gala and my sales we are close to 500 bands sold that's not including the sales from the other local secretaries who are selling bands for us. 

The way it looks this year's LBRA will be the biggest race we've ever had.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Hey Dave,
> Did you ever send out that check because it still hasn't gotten here?


Thanks for the reminder I must have had a brain fart, I'll have the check in the mail in the morning... Thanks
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

As of now we're over 600 bands sold.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> As of now we're over 600 bands sold.


That's awesome! Best of luck to you! I hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Received my bands now if I just had some thing to put them on.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

V-John said:


> That's awesome! Best of luck to you! I hope it goes really well for you.


There will be a lot of big money birds this year with the likes of Alex Biech, Ganus, Crazy Al, Lou Coletta, Diesher, Morningside Loft and a bunch more top lofts sending in birds. This race is gonna be good. Where else can the small lofts get a chance to compete against the big boys at a working mans price.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Received my bands now if I just had some thing to put them on.
> Dave


I'm in the same boat have 12 LBRA bands to use but nobody to put them on yet.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I'm in the same boat have 12 LBRA bands to use but nobody to put them on yet.


I have a few I could band for you. LOL

I received my 6 bands today, thanks.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Anybody planning on sending birds in for the first auction on Saturday March 26th please get them in the mail no later then Wednesday.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Walter...Sending my birds in for the April 10th auction...Alamo*


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I will have 4 birds ready for the April 10th auction also.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not me I just banded my birds today, I got off to a late start.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like there's gonna be a lot of birds at that April 10th auction. Seams like now that we are charging for the bands more of the birds are coming in earlier then in the past. It was always the last 2 that had the most birds. Last year we had to add a later auction to accommodate ppl and that last auction had over 300 birds. As of now we have 63 out of area birds here for the first auction.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The first LBRA auction was a great success we sold 172 birds and brought in over 15k. With 3 more auctions in which over 450 more birds from top lofts across the country including Mike Ganus will be sold this is a race you don't want to miss. The next 3 auctions will be April 10th, April 22nd and May 5th so you still have time to get your bands and get in on the action. To see the flyer check out our website www.Lindenhursthpc.com

Check out the video of the 17 birds I picked up this afternoon at the auction.
https://youtu.be/Iw4VBo0FdEo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 2nd LBRA auction of 2016 was the biggest auction we've ever had in the LBRA we had 166 birds and brought in almost 22k. So between band sales and the first 2 auctions we have as much as we had last year in all four auctions. With 2 auctions to go in which another 300 or so birds will be auctioned off this will be the biggest LBRA ever by far. 

There is still time to band a few birds for the last auction so if you want to get in on the action send me an email [email protected].


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Two points, first that is some serious bidding for the birds in the 2nd auction. The birds sold for more, on average, that in the first auction. Was that because I had 4 birds in the 2nd auction? LOL 

My serious question is how young can a bird be to go through the auction? If a guy was to try and get bands now for the last auction on 5/5/16, the birds would be quite young the day of the auction. Do flyers there buy birds if they are less than 30 days old?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Jr Brown said:


> Two points, first that is some serious bidding for the birds in the 2nd auction. The birds sold for more, on average, that in the first auction. Was that because I had 4 birds in the 2nd auction? LOL
> 
> My serious question is how young can a bird be to go through the auction? If a guy was to try and get bands now for the last auction on 5/5/16, the birds would be quite young the day of the auction. Do flyers there buy birds if they are less than 30 days old?


The bidding was crazy I wanted to get your pecked head guy but he went for 125. I tried for your grizzle I had the 150 bid but somebody took the 175 and I wasn't paying 200. I got your other 2 for 150 each. I usually buy a bunch of birds but they were way too much at this auction so I only got 8. One of the Ganus birds sold for 675. I'd say there was less then 20 birds that sold for less then 100 it was crazy. I bring all the birds up to the auction block and I pick a few birds I know will go high to start the auction off to set the tone normally it dies down but this one kept going strong the whole auction. I always keep the bird I feel like will be the top bird for the last bird to keep ppl there and I was right with my pick the last bird was the 675 dollar bird. I can't wait to see what happens in the next 2 auctions.

As for the 30 day old birds there were birds that were less then 20 days old and they were all going for 100 or more. So a bird that is banded by April 22nd will be around 20 days old for the last auction. I sent out 2 sets of bands yesterday to ppl who were past participants that weren't going to enter this year because they felt us charging for the bands wasn't going to work. But after hearing about the auctions they had to get in.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,when will the list of birds & buyers be on your web site....I got a call from the guy who bought my RC (Mike Markowski),and he was real happy he got the bird...Nice guy and we talked for a few minutes,and I wished him the best for 2016......Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

That's great Walt, I hope things continue to go well for you guys!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

What would it take to get someone to come to my loft and pay me $175.00 for a young bird to race? Auctions are a great way to get people to spend more money than they might otherwise. Of course the possibility of getting a piece of the large payout is a big factor.
I can't help but think of the pain one might feel if a $675.00 bird gets carried away by a hawk the first time it's out.
On a more positive note, you guys sure know how to have fun. This race has become huge. And I'm sure it must be very exciting to participate in the auctions and then have the oppurtunity to fly some great birds from all over the country.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My birds are on their way hope they get there on time sent yesterday.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> My birds are on their way hope they get there on time sent yesterday.
> Dave


Hey Dave I got them this afternoon I found them on my stoop when I got home from training my old birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Hey Dave I got them this afternoon I found them on my stoop when I got home from training my old birds.


Great I wasn't sure they would make it today, how many birds do you have for today's auction?
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Great I wasn't sure they would make it today, how many birds do you have for today's auction?
> Dave


These LBRA auctions have been crazy this year we had 191 birds and took in over 15k tonight. So it was yet another auction where we took in over 15k. So between band sales and the 3 auctions we have over 60k already. With another auction that will have around 150 birds this race is going to be crazy. The way it looks we'll be able to pay 1,000 to at least the top 20 spots with prizes going at least 60 ways depending on how the club members decide to spread out the prize pool.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Anybody who sent birds find where the Breeder/Buyer list is ?? Usually up on site by now,but I don`t see anything,unless I`m not looking in the right places.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Not listed yet, I did have 2 of them call me.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Good luck Dave....Hope we can score in this years race....Like to see some improvement,
since I sent a couple of fast racing birds,and one long distance pigeon,just in case of a slow race with bad weather.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year they posted who bought the birds It would be nice if they did that this year, it makes it so we can watch the races and see if our birds do any good. I think they should post who has them and how much $$ they made and an idea what the pay out will be. JMO
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry for such a delay in a response just haven't been on here in a while haven't even been on the pigeon pages on facebook. I've been disgusted with the birds. First my OB's got sick some real good birds died on me after they returned home from races and others never came home. I've come to find out it's Adeno type 2 which kills young birds as well as ob's many birds dying within 2 days of contracting this horrible virus as it attacks and shuts down their liver. I was able to keep it away from my yb's for a while but now it's in my yb loft. Some birds go down and die after a few days in my sick bay. Others look perfect one day only to be on the floor dead the next. I've lost around 15 yb's already to it over the past week and it's no where near over as from what I've read about it birds will drop dead with no signs for up to 6 weeks. And the birds that do survive might never be any good since their livers may be so damaged they may never function right again. I have over 8,000 invested in the LBRA this year but they way it looks right now this season is gonna be a total loss. It's such a shame so many birds have to die because ppl knowingly shipped their ob's knowing they had birds dying in their loft. I still have 90 yb's but who knows how many will be left by the end of the week since so many of them have gone down that there's no need for a sick bay since the whole loft has it's aside from a handful of birds that still look good. 

But back to the topic of the thread it was decided that we shouldn't post the list on our site like normal because if birds are caught and ppl look it up and see it was bred by loft that sells birds for big money they might be tempted to keep the bird as a breeder instead of returning it. I've been emailing the ppl who have asked for their list. I'm about to go to sleep but I'll try to get the list you two guys tomorrow. As for payout there should be around 65,000 in capital prizes which is 25,000 more then last year we still have to sit down and figure everything out after OB season is over. When we start having meetings again.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of this happening. It affects a lot of people who send birds to these races, either for the financial opportunity, or, just the competition and anticipation of their breedings.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Walter,wishing you all the best with your birds..If they find out who is shipping their birds with this virus,throw them out of the club/combine...They are corrupt & stupid guys...They should be sued for the value of the birds dying by other members...Alamo
*Would like to know who has my 3 birds also....thanks...Alamo*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

A lot of people think Verkon S is bad but it will kill the virus, Adeno is spread through the poop and the water. Clean and spray the loft and put 1/4 tea spoon per gallon in the water it will not hurt the birds but will stop the spread. I've been doing this for years and never get Adeno.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to add the Verkon s now has Verkon H2O that is for the water and will not harm pigeons.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Walter,wishing you all the best with your birds..If they find out who is shipping their birds with this virus,throw them out of the club/combine...They are corrupt & stupid guys...They should be sued for the value of the birds dying by other members...Alamo
> *Would like to know who has my 3 birds also....thanks...Alamo*


263 Karol Giembic - 516-361-9491
264 Mike Markowski - 631-764-7939
265 Mario Pratti – 631-495-8436




Crazy Pete said:


> Not listed yet, I did have 2 of them call me.
> Dave


296 Mike Markowski - 631-764-7939
297 Walter Cichon & Son - 631-422-0446
298 Zacarias Rodrigues - 516-779-4900
299 Harold Clinton – 631-408-0591
300 Mike Markowski - 631-764-7939
301 Chris Ware - Don't have a number for him

297 isn't on the string of the almost 40 bands that I've taken off birds the past week. I'll let you know if he's one of the 10 birds in my sick bay that I don't think are gonna make it or one 53 birds in the loft that seam to be doing a lot better. They are more active and have a good appetite again and I haven't had to remove any more birds from the loft and there hasn't been any new deaths the past 2 days in the loft. I'm hoping the worst is behind me since I have a nice team of late hatches that need to be moved over but I can't move them over with this going on I the flying loft. Just sucks so many nice birds are gone just like that.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I can't find my clipboard what color is the bird you have from me?
Dave


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

How about for myself and Gary Shaw? I believe we had 191-195, but without looking up my numbers we could have been 195-199? Ooopps


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

In my own simple minded and uneducated brain,, I have a opinion. If you want to have a hundred young birds to compete successfully in a high stakes game with birds from all over the country. Then going about it with a natural system is out of the question. You MUST vaccinate for everything and go through a intense clean out regime that is well thought out and planned. Or just as you have found out,, birds coming from all over the place will bring all kinds of stuff with them. That's just a part of the pigeon game and we must deal with it. I am sure a lot of people are red in the face and ready to argue like cats and dogs over this issue,, but we all have opinions.... Good luck and I hope you get this worked out and are able to salvage whats left and still have a good season. Call vita king and tell them your problem and see what their solution is. They have saved my season more than once.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Sorry for such a delay in a response just haven't been on here in a while haven't even been on the pigeon pages on facebook. I've been disgusted with the birds. First my OB's got sick some real good birds died on me after they returned home from races and others never came home. I've come to find out it's Adeno type 2 which kills young birds as well as ob's many birds dying within 2 days of contracting this horrible virus as it attacks and shuts down their liver. I was able to keep it away from my yb's for a while but now it's in my yb loft. Some birds go down and die after a few days in my sick bay. Others look perfect one day only to be on the floor dead the next. I've lost around 15 yb's already to it over the past week and it's no where near over as from what I've read about it birds will drop dead with no signs for up to 6 weeks. And the birds that do survive might never be any good since their livers may be so damaged they may never function right again. I have over 8,000 invested in the LBRA this year but they way it looks right now this season is gonna be a total loss. It's such a shame so many birds have to die because ppl knowingly shipped their ob's knowing they had birds dying in their loft. I still have 90 yb's but who knows how many will be left by the end of the week since so many of them have gone down that there's no need for a sick bay since the whole loft has it's aside from a handful of birds that still look good.
> 
> But back to the topic of the thread it was decided that we shouldn't post the list on our site like normal because if birds are caught and ppl look it up and see it was bred by loft that sells birds for big money they might be tempted to keep the bird as a breeder instead of returning it. I've been emailing the ppl who have asked for their list. I'm about to go to sleep but I'll try to get the list you two guys tomorrow. As for payout there should be around 65,000 in capital prizes which is 25,000 more then last year we still have to sit down and figure everything out after OB season is over. When we start having meetings again.


How many lofts caught the Adeno 2 ?
Kurps


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

We could use some updates. I never found out who got any of my birds.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Info has been really poor this year. Just because a few big names got involved all us little fellars are left out of the info circle now. Hopefully we can atleast see some race results to try and find our birds that way. Cause I have gotten exactly ZERO info on who or where or even if my birds actually made it through the auction this year.....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

pigeonflier said:


> Info has been really poor this year. Just because a few big names got involved all us little fellars are left out of the info circle now. Hopefully we can atleast see some race results to try and find our birds that way. Cause I have gotten exactly ZERO info on who or where or even if my birds actually made it through the auction this year.....


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ge 3 - Pigeon-Talk&txt=WWW.LindenhurstHPC.COM

I'm sure if you go to the club web site and email Walter he will give you the info you want.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well my link doesn't work but if you go to a post by Pigeon0446 you can click on the link in the post and get his email add. and I'm sure he will email you back.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ge 3 - Pigeon-Talk&txt=WWW.LindenhurstHPC.COM
> 
> I'm sure if you go to the club web site and email Walter he will give you the info you want.
> Dave


Has anyone heard anything?
I emailed Walter several times.
I also called and left a message for the other club officer listed on their website. That was a week ago, no return call.
This year we had to pay for the bands and this year we do not get any information. And the website is far from up to date. I am disappointed.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Crazy Pete first you were sure if we went to the web site and emailed Walter,, then your sure if we email Pigeon446. Are you really really really for sure fer sure on this? Cause I tried both and never was successful.... 



On a side note,, if you go to pigeonring.com the first race results are posted now. Funny how I am just a little flier from Indiana and I am the one passing on info for them. Not very organized for a big outfit.....


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Lbra Auction*

Hi Guys,I Am New To This Forum I E-Mailed Walter Back In July He E-Mailed Me The Handlers Of My 6 Birds. Walter Cichon 631-422-0446 [email protected] Hopes This Helps. Beachwood


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

pigeonflier said:


> Crazy Pete first you were sure if we went to the web site and emailed Walter,, then your sure if we email Pigeon446. Are you really really really for sure fer sure on this? Cause I tried both and never was successful....
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note,, if you go to pigeonring.com the first race results are posted now. Funny how I am just a little flier from Indiana and I am the one passing on info for them. Not very organized for a big outfit.....


Walt always was on top of things if he is not now there must be some thing going on, I have faith that when he can he will get in touch with you, he is one of the good guys.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Saw this on FB. I only post it here because I know some of you are involved in the race. 

Re: LOST BIRDS
FROM: Mitch Markowski <[email protected]
On Tuesday, 8/30/16, my son and I lost 95 birds from Clinton, New Jersey.(The Barn Door as its called). One bird was found in lower Rhode Island. If anybody has caught any of these birds could you let us know. The bands #s were SLI 501 thru 699. Also there were NSBR, LHR and LBRA assorted numbers. You can reach us through my home number
( 631) 298 5742 or email [email protected]. 
Thanks
Mitch Markowski (Shuski Loft )


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Did the LBRA race go as planed? I try to stay positive but this year they have made it so hard to find you're birds on race sheets that I gave up.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Birds were up at 9:40am Sat.....Only 30 day birds...Mostly the short end guys got day birds....Long end guys not happy....Mike Markowski,"Fly East Loft" clocked my bird (LBRA #264)8:15am Sunday morning....37th Place and a money winner...There would have been a lot more day birds,but the 9:40 release hurt those birds chances.....Alamo


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Are the results posted somewhere? I sent 8 and don't even know how many made it to the race.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.baynondds.com/pigeonring/RACE RESULTS/_LBR & LBRA & Classic Races/2016 LBRA.txt

111 birds came in.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Birds were up at 9:40am Sat.....Only 30 day birds...Mostly the short end guys got day birds....Long end guys not happy....Mike Markowski,"Fly East Loft" clocked my bird (LBRA #264)8:15am Sunday morning....37th Place and a money winner...There would have been a lot more day birds,but the 9:40 release hurt those birds chances.....Alamo


Congrats to have a bird left with all the losses they had this year is doing great.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

The link from Crazy Pete did not work for me. I did find the results on pigeonring. One of my birds finished 81st


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They were to pay 150 ways so every one should make a little bit more with only 111 birds in.
Dave


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Where did you see or here that it would pay for the top 150? An earlier post by Walt said 60 top spot payouts


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I herd it on one on the pigeon sites on Facebook.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Paying down to 50 places...As per my handler....Alamo

**Thanks Dave for the kind words on my bird...38th place....Alamo

**Crongrats Jr Brown......VG result considering a tuff race....Everybody sent their best,so you know you beat some really good pigeons...Alamo*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

No results with BREEDERS included so far....Walter puts results with Breeders/Handlers on the report sheet...I assume he will do that....It has to has to be time consuming,so it might be a week or two before it is posted....Right Walter ??.....Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jr Brown said:


> The link from Crazy Pete did not work for me. I did find the results on pigeonring. One of my birds finished 81st



WinSpeed-1 2016 Long Island Combine 10/17/16-11:52
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LBRA Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 10/15/2016
Release(C): 09:40 Birds: 214 Lofts: 36 Station: SOMERSET,NPK EX 10
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 50 degrees (Arr) Clear, Lt SE, 60 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Cosimo & H/11 891 IF 16 LBRA BC H 16:43:44 287.287 00.00 1193.263 1
2 Cosimo & Hild 889 IF 16 LBRA BCS H 16:44:30 2/ 11 00.46 1191.075 0
3 Carrano Lof/2 915 IF 16 LBRA BB H 18:16:58 349.564 01.23 1190.048 0
4 Janke/1 1188 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:54:27 332.253 04.24 1182.623 0
5 Marvel/14 846 IF 16 LBRA BCS H 17:27:46 313.554 05.17 1179.743 0
6 Arts Loft/4 53 IF 16 LBRA BB H 17:19:55 307.568 06.16 1176.976 0
7 Pal Joey/1 1156 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:43:42 322.491 08.02 1173.408 0
8 POL USA/51 1138 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:17:43 303.818 09.36 1168.207 0
9 Cosimo & Hild 773 IF 16 LBRA BB C 16:52:57 3/ 11 09.13 1167.838 0
10 Richie Lof/11 140 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:18:31 304.256 09.46 1167.828 0
11 POL USA 921 IF 16 LBRA BC C 17:30:38 2/ 51 22.31 1136.154 0
12 Mark&Son/22 480 IF 16 LBRA BC H 17:44:07 309.385 27.48 1124.740 0
13 Cosimo & Hild 778 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:11:20 4/ 11 27.36 1120.267 0
14 MANIX LOFT/7 139 IF 16 LBRA BB C 17:38:59 304.208 30.18 1117.752 0
15 Cosimo & Hild 893 IF 16 LBRA BB H 17:30:50 5/ 11 47.06 1073.860 0
16 Pawels Loft/2 855 IF 16 LBRA BCS C 17:40:34 289.106 54.09 1058.787 0
17 Cosimo & Hild 771 IF 16 LBRA BB H 17:56:47 6/ 11 01:13 1017.778 0
18 POL USA 154 IF 16 LBRA RC H 18:26:03 3/ 51 01:17 1016.481 0
19 Richie Loft 929 IF 16 LBRA BB C 18:27:48 2/ 11 01:19 1014.541 0
20 Mark&Son 770 IF 16 LBRA BBSP C 18:38:01 2/ 22 01:21 1012.059 0
21 POL USA 642 IF 16 LBRA BC H 18:28:56 4/ 51 01:20 1010.914 0
22 POL USA 680 IF 16 LBRA BCS C 18:30:23 5/ 51 01:22 1008.176 0
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
23 Mario Broth/7 206 IF 16 LBRA BB C 18:32:43 304.293 01:23 1005.306 0
24 Walter Cich/9 611 IF 16 LBRA BC H 18:41:22 308.729 01:26 1003.676 0
25 POL USA 660 IF 16 LBRA BB H 18:33:18 6/ 51 01:25 1002.637 0
26 Pawels Loft 676 IF 16 LBRA BB C 18:08:39 2/ 2 01:22 1000.330 0
27 Richie Loft 200 IF 16 LBRA BB C 18:40:46 3/ 11 01:32 990.214 0
28 Cosimo & Hild 841 IF 16 LBRA BC C 18:11:37 7/ 11 01:27 988.263 0
29 Misztal/10 102 IF 16 LBRA BB C 18:42:34 304.024 01:34 986.167 0
30 Cosimo & Hild 772 IF 16 LBRA BC H 18:19:02 8/ 11 01:35 974.145 0
31 Don Peppe/4 865 IF 16 LBRA SIL H 18:14:43 281.394 01:39 962.178 0
32 A & F Loft/2 344 IF 16 LBRA BB H 18:37:29 288.253 01:52 943.870 0
33 John Leggio/1 803 IF 16 LBRA BB H-07:30:27 331.586 02:26 918.362 0
34 Morgan/1 935 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:50:06 370.008 02:49 910.649 0
35 Carrano Loft 914 IF 16 LBRA VEL H-08:12:15 2/ 2 02:41 908.440 0
36 Starfire Lo/6 210 IF 16 LBRA BC H-07:15:53 318.234 02:31 902.070 0
37 Fly East/4 952 IF 16 LBRA BBWF C-08:09:30 340.916 02:51 889.559 0
38 Fly East 264 IF 16 LBRA RC H-08:15:04 2/ 4 02:57 882.269 0
39 Japs Loft/3 956 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:00:51 331.959 02:56 877.425 0
40 Marvel 454 IF 16 LBRA BC C-07:31:37 2/ 14 02:54 866.850 0
41 Misztal 111 IF 16 LBRA BBS H-07:16:32 2/ 10 02:53 860.866 0
42 Starfire Loft 464 IF 16 LBRA BC C-07:49:32 2/ 6 03:05 855.703 0
43 Misztal 112 IF 16 LBRA BBS C-07:21:26 3/ 10 02:58 854.132 0
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
44 Mario Brother 43 IF 16 LBRA BC H-07:31:14 2/ 7 03:07 841.721 0
45 MANIX LOFT 632 IF 16 LBRA CHCS H-07:33:11 2/ 7 03:09 838.925 0
46 SAMIS/RAYS /5 183 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:33:11 331.243 03:29 834.989 0
47 Mark&Son 769 IF 16 LBRA BB C-07:48:32 3/ 22 03:17 833.167 0
48 MANIX LOFT 266 IF 16 LBRA BB C-07:38:18 3/ 7 03:14 832.254 0
49 POL USA 604 IF 16 LBRA CHOC C-07:37:44 7/ 51 03:14 831.938 0
50 Mark&Son 637 IF 16 LBRA BB C-07:53:33 4/ 22 03:22 826.822 0
51 Mario Brother 1111 IF 16 LBRA BB H-07:43:02 3/ 7 03:19 826.408 0
52 Mark&Son 1118 IF 16 LBRA BC H-07:55:02 5/ 22 03:23 824.956 0
53 Walter Cichon 118 IF 16 LBRA BC H-07:53:39 2/ 9 03:23 824.943 0
54 MANIX LOFT 181 IF 16 LBRA BC C-07:46:45 4/ 7 03:23 821.462 0
55 Arts Loft 50 IF 16 LBRA BB H-07:58:33 2/ 4 03:29 815.778 0
56 Mario Brother 45 IF 16 LBRA BC H-07:52:14 4/ 7 03:28 814.840 0
57 POL USA 16 IF 16 LBRA BB H-07:56:47 8/ 51 03:33 807.988 0
58 Mark&Son 1116 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:12:50 6/ 22 03:41 803.287 0
WinSpeed-1 2016 Long Island Combine 10/17/16-11:52
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LBRA Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 10/15/2016

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
59 Wes Family /7 620 IF 16 LBRA GRIZ C-08:24:25 313.054 03:47 799.174 0
60 MANIX LOFT 253 IF 16 LBRA BC C-08:07:14 5/ 7 03:43 796.430 0
61 SAMIS/RAYS LO 926 IF 16 LBRA BC C-09:08:35 2/ 5 04:05 794.700 0
62 Japs Loft 943 IF 16 LBRA BB C-09:14:40 2/ 3 04:10 789.858 0
63 LUDO/TDM/3 908 IF 16 LBRA VEL H-09:32:15 337.243 04:19 783.814 0
64 Marvel 645 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:41:02 3/ 14 04:03 781.625 0
65 Richie Loft 615 IF 16 LBRA DC C-08:21:16 4/ 11 03:57 780.275 0
66 Walter Cichon 911 IF 16 LBRA VEL H-08:40:49 3/ 9 04:10 769.811 0
67 POL USA 630 IF 16 LBRA BB C-08:29:57 9/ 51 04:06 769.420 0
68 Mark&Son 589 IF 16 LBRA BBSP C-08:42:41 7/ 22 04:11 769.417 0
69 Cosimo & Hild 900 IF 16 LBRA BB H-07:52:20 9/ 11 03:53 769.205 0
70 POL USA 683 IF 16 LBRA BC H-08:31:15 10/ 51 04:08 767.985 0
71 MANIX LOFT 897 IF 16 LBRA BC H-08:36:32 6/ 7 04:12 763.171 0
72 Mark&Son 455 IF 16 LBRA BB C-08:59:42 8/ 22 04:28 751.343 0
73 Ivy Loft/3 225 IF 16 LBRA BB H-09:24:02 318.992 04:38 749.529 0
74 Mark&Son 602 IF 16 LBRA BC C-09:01:46 9/ 22 04:30 749.207 0
75 Mark&Son 1199 IF 16 LBRA BB C-09:04:23 10/ 22 04:33 746.526 0
76 Richie Loft 947 IF 16 LBRA BB H-08:56:08 5/ 11 04:32 742.548 0
77 MANIX LOFT 267 IF 16 LBRA DC C-09:04:06 7/ 7 04:40 734.307 0
78 Martin&Anto/2 920 IF 16 LBRA BB C-10:17:56 327.496 05:19 717.863 0
79 POL USA 641 IF 16 LBRA BB H-09:21:44 11/ 51 04:58 716.078 0
80 Arts Loft 52 IF 16 LBRA RC C-09:37:37 3/ 4 05:08 709.807 0
81 Misztal 321 IF 16 LBRA GRIZ H-09:41:21 4/ 10 05:17 698.201 0
82 Wes Family Lo 443 IF 16 LBRA BBWF H-10:04:13 2/ 7 05:27 698.115 0
83 Misztal 585 IF 16 LBRA BC C-09:45:58 5/ 10 05:22 694.022 0
84 POL USA 482 IF 16 LBRA BB C-10:00:21 12/ 51 05:37 680.859 0
85 POL USA 627 IF 16 LBRA CHOC H-10:00:41 13/ 51 05:37 680.575 0
86 LUDO/TDM 912 IF 16 LBRA VEL C-11:31:12 2/ 3 06:18 677.405 0
87 LUDO/TDM 910 IF 16 LBRA VEL H-11:32:03 3/ 3 06:19 676.749 0
88 Marvel 1152 IF 16 LBRA BCS C-10:32:07 4/ 14 05:54 675.357 0
89 Mario Brother 815 IF 16 LBRA BB H-10:54:41 5/ 7 06:30 637.794 0
90 POL USA 605 IF 16 LBRA BC H-10:57:35 14/ 51 06:34 634.618 0
91 Marvel 288 IF 16 LBRA BBS H-11:37:44 5/ 14 07:00 625.161 0
92 Walter Cichon 310 IF 16 LBRA BBS C-11:29:21 4/ 9 06:59 621.434 0
93 Marvel 636 IF 16 LBRA BCS H-11:43:07 6/ 14 07:05 621.371 0
94 Wes Family Lo 1200 IF 16 LBRA BB C-11:45:12 3/ 7 07:08 618.922 0
95 Mark&Son 448 IF 16 LBRA BB H-11:39:42 11/ 22 07:08 615.471 0
96 POL USA 886 IF 16 LBRA BC H-11:31:03 15/ 51 07:07 610.373 0
97 Starfire Loft 212 IF 16 LBRA SLT C-12:13:48 3/ 6 07:29 609.590 0
98 Marvel 499 IF 16 LBRA BC H-12:02:58 7/ 14 07:25 607.788 0
99 Walter Cichon 836 IF 16 LBRA BB C-11:55:14 5/ 9 07:24 603.568 0
100 GUN LOFT/4 940 IF 16 LBRA BCS C-14:23:43 357.723 08:41 600.346 0
101 Wes Family Lo 496 IF 16 LBRA BCWF H-12:17:40 4/ 7 07:40 597.143 0
102 Starfire Loft 1165 IF 16 LBRA BB H-12:45:05 4/ 6 08:00 589.509 0
103 Ivy Loft 222 IF 16 LBRA BCWF H-12:53:27 2/ 3 08:07 585.756 0
104 Misztal 351 IF 16 LBRA BB H-12:09:21 6/ 10 07:45 585.192 0
105 Marvel 453 IF 16 LBRA BB H-12:38:30 8/ 14 08:01 584.893 0
106 Richie Loft 877 IF 16 LBRA BBS C-12:12:49 6/ 11 07:49 583.422 0
107 McManus/2 857 IF 16 LBRA BBS H-11:35:18 287.272 07:36 574.340 0
108 Mark&Son 672 IF 16 LBRA BB C-12:44:44 12/ 22 08:13 573.324 0
109 Mark&Son 607 IF 16 LBRA BB H-12:58:47 13/ 22 08:27 564.964 0
110 POL USA 619 IF 16 LBRA BCS H-13:04:27 16/ 51 08:41 551.570 0
111 Cosimo & Hild 779 IF 16 LBRA BB H-14:58:34 10/ 11 10:59 466.630 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No clockings were reported from Vecchio Loft out of 2 entries.
No clockings were reported from Darek D Loft out of 1 entries.
No clockings were reported from Torre out of 1 entries.
No clockings were reported from Jacek Loft out of 2 entries.
No clockings were reported from GIEMBIC out of 2 entries.
No clockings were reported from Dukes&CLINTON out of 2 entries.
No clockings were reported from M+M Shuski Loft out of 2 entries.
No clockings were reported from Manny Parada out of 3 entries.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing the breeders listed for each bird. We probably all want to see how our birds did against the big name guys who sent birds.


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone knows what the Payout on this race from 1st to 60 place


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahahahahaha , that's funny !
Kurps


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard/talked to Walter in the last few weeks or so,since the LBRA race results were posted ?? Walter hasn`t been on PT since June 21st or there abouts....No Computer I bet...He was always having problems with the one he had....Alamo


----------

